# Help me sex my frogs?



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

I have 2 azureus. One is an adult female (she was getting picked on really heavily by another female in another froggers tank, so I ended up with her) and a young I-really-hope-he's-a-male. The hopefully male has grown a lot since I've had him and seems to be close in size to the female. I managed to get good pics of their toes this morning and was hoping some of the people with more expirience could take a look and see if they can confirm or deny the sex of my frogs.

First, the hopefully male, Lil' Rahzek.


























And then the pretty much confirmed female, Awbee


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

He could be male. Can you get a picture of them together? It's sometimes easier to tell when you can compare them like that.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

The first one appears to be a male.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

They are in sepperate tanks right now, and Rahzek is very shy still - possibly because my tank is too bright for him. I was letting Rahzek grow up a bit before I introduced them together, but Rahzek has grown so much, i think I might introduce them soon.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

At this point it looks female to me, but if it still has some growing to do, those pads could really change quickly. And yea, a contrast pic would make it easier.

Here's what you could look for in pad contrast...These frogs are 18 months oow.









Male is on the left, female on the right.


.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

yeah, big difference there. Rahzek does not have the definate heart shape like the male in your picture, but I definately feel like his toe pads are bigger than Awbee's, at least compared to their relative body sizes. I will give him some more time to see if he matures more. He is probably only between 6 and 8 months old if I had to guess, but i really have no idea. When I got him, his body was about 1" long, he's now closer to 1.5" long.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, if he's about 1.5" long he's pretty darn good-sized! Thats how big the one in my pic is. 

To clarify, all males will not have such a defined shape to their pad, I was just making it easy to see with the best pic I had


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

He's almost the same size as Awbee, but still a bit smaller, which is one of the things that makes me afraid he might be a she. I've only had him since november and he's probably doubled in body mass. 1.5" might be a little of an over-estimate, maybe closer to 1.3"


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

I put some screen over my lights and in just a couple hours, Rahzek is out and exploring his tank, and much less shy it seems. I was able to really get a good look at him and compare him to Awbee and he is definately smaller than her by a good 1/4-1/3 of an inch, and his toepads are definately larger than her's in relation to their respective body sizes. I'm going to keep them sepperate probably for a few more months to make sure Rahzek is fully grown and a he.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool, well good luck for a pair!  

And (if you don't already know) males are usually shorter than females and in my experience the grow at a more rapid rate then the females do...so, you may end up with a male afterall


----------

